# Aquatic mold (I think) in paludarium...harmful?



## flyingSquirrel (Aug 22, 2011)

In my paludarium I have some mopani wood that is both above and below the water level. Above water there is some standard mold growth on the wood where it's really wet (blue/green, white mold). However below water, there appears to be an aquatic mold on the wood. It is a whitish-clear coating on the wood. Some is more opaque white, and some is clearer. It started thin and is now expanding, and it's like masses of gelatin in a big bubble shapes. When doing a partial water change I was able to suck some of the goo away with the hose. It looks like it's "dying down" a little bit but there is still some growing here and there.

Does anybody know if the aquatic mold is harmful to plants or animals? I'll be having an aquatic firebelly newt in there eventually, so I want to make sure it won't harm it

Thanks


----------



## fishman9809 (Dec 8, 2008)

flyingSquirrel said:


> In my paludarium I have some mopani wood that is both above and below the water level. Above water there is some standard mold growth on the wood where it's really wet (blue/green, white mold). However below water, there appears to be an aquatic mold on the wood. It is a whitish-clear coating on the wood. Some is more opaque white, and some is clearer. It started thin and is now expanding, and it's like masses of gelatin in a big bubble shapes. When doing a partial water change I was able to suck some of the goo away with the hose. It looks like it's "dying down" a little bit but there is still some growing here and there.
> 
> Does anybody know if the aquatic mold is harmful to plants or animals? I'll be having an aquatic firebelly newt in there eventually, so I want to make sure it won't harm it
> 
> Thanks


Not harmful. You get it when wood has been outside of water for a very long time. Spores get on the wood and when submerged they do their thing and grow. Just keep up with the removal and eventually it will just die off. A lot of newer fish tanks get it and it's never been harmful to fish or invertebrates in my experience so far.


----------



## flyingSquirrel (Aug 22, 2011)

fishman9809 said:


> Not harmful. You get it when wood has been outside of water for a very long time. Spores get on the wood and when submerged they do their thing and grow. Just keep up with the removal and eventually it will just die off. A lot of newer fish tanks get it and it's never been harmful to fish or invertebrates in my experience so far.


Ok cool, thanks for your reply, it confirms what I suspected.


----------



## halo3 (Nov 30, 2011)

i have some of that same wood. i don't have any under water but like you its growing the green and whitish stuff above the water. is that stuff harmful? i have been cleaning it off with a tooth brush but i think that is just spreading it. how do you take care of yours?


----------



## flyingSquirrel (Aug 22, 2011)

halo3 said:


> i have some of that same wood. i don't have any under water but like you its growing the green and whitish stuff above the water. is that stuff harmful? i have been cleaning it off with a tooth brush but i think that is just spreading it. how do you take care of yours?


I don't think the white or green is harmful, but don't rely on that advice since I am not an expert. Regarding the white and green mold, I just left it there and it slowly died down after a few weeks. You need to make sure you have good air circulation in your viv...you should have some fans or something set up. I have 2 x 40mm fans AND an open strip at the top of my tank (I don't keep frogs)

I wouldn't try to remove the mold, like you said it will probably make it spread more. Let it do its thing and it should go away after a while, assuming you have air circulation


----------

